# KATY CCA BANQUET - June 27



## Spots and Dots (May 23, 2004)

*Katy Chapter*​*13th Annual Banquet & Crawfish Boil*​​*June 27, 2013 @ Agave Road in Katy, TX*​​*Live & Silent Auctions and Raffles*​​*Tickets: $50 *​​** Corporate Tables **​*Gold Sponsor Table ($1,000) - *Table of 8 w/ CCA memberships, special table gifts, and full page program ad.​*Bronze Sponsor Table ($500) - *Table of 8 w/ CCA memberships, table gifts, and program mention*.*​*Reserve Table ($400) - *Table of 8 w/ CC memberships*. *
*- To reserve a corporate table, please call Preston Roobaert 281-703-3259*​​** Pre-Sale Gun Raffle: $20/ticket **​ 1. Weatherby 7mm Mag 2. Remington 12ga 3. Taurus Rev .357 Mag 4. Savage 93 Bolt 17HMR
 5. Benelli Nova 12ga 6. Smith & Wesson P22 7. Remington Bolt 270 8. Baikal O/U 20ga
 9. Henry Big Loop 22LR 10. Sig Sauer Auto 40 11. Remington 22LR 12. Harrington & Richardson Pardner 20ga
 13. Ruger American 30-06 14. Marlin 22LR 15. Savage Axis 22-250 16. Remington Bolt 7mm-08
 17. Howa Legacy 243 18. Henry Lever 22 Mag 19. Marlin Auto 22LR 20. Marlin Bolt 25-06

*- To purchase gun raffle tickets, please call Clint Hilton 713-515-3991*​​More information? Contact Clint Hilton @ 713-515-3991, Gary Mancini @ 281-850-2212, or Matt Still 713-626-4222

Order Form​Mail form and money to: CCA Texas, Attn: Matt Still, 6919 Portwest Dr. Suite 100, Houston, TX 77024​Individual Tickets ($50) ____ea. Price_______ Table Name

Gold ($1,000) ____ea. Price_______ ______________________________

Bronze ($500) ____ea. Price_______ 

Reserve ($400) ____ea. Price_______ Total Price_____________

Name: ____________________________________________Address:________________________________________________

City: __________________________State:_______ Zip: __________________Ph #:______________________

Credit Card #:___________________________________________ Exp. Date: ________________
:brew:


----------



## Spots and Dots (May 23, 2004)

Ticket sales have really taken off. Get yours before they sell out.


----------



## Spots and Dots (May 23, 2004)

Right around the corner


----------



## Spots and Dots (May 23, 2004)

soon


----------



## TxDoc8404 (Jan 10, 2013)

are kids allowed? how many more 50 dollar tickets are left?


----------



## TxDoc8404 (Jan 10, 2013)

*banquet*

is there gonna be food and drinks?


----------



## Spots and Dots (May 23, 2004)

TxDoc8404 said:


> is there gonna be food and drinks?


Food and drink galore!

We are having crawfish and/or catfish, whichever you prefer.
-the same caterer as last year, and his bugs are more like small lobsters...

The kind folks of Budweiser are supplying cold beer.


----------

